# Game Wardens



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saturday i noticed 3 tpw game wardens posted on the ICW coming into freeport stopping every boat coming in the jetties. i asked a couple buddies who were stopped and they said it was just a 'routine' stop.... kinda random on a non holiday weekend... anyone know any reason why they would put in such an effort for random checks?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

$$$


----------



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

at the good ol taxpayers expense!


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

They do the same thing in Port Aransas. I was stopped on a Thursday inside the Port A Jetties and they checked out our load of snapper. There where two Texas Game Warden boats patrolling that day. I always pass their test. As to why they have extra patrols on certain days, I don't know. I do know that they are stepping up in looking for BWI boaters.


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

this is going to sound like a newbie question, but here it goes anyway...i think i'm prepared for a GW stop, but is there a checklist or list of things to make sure there isn't something i've forgotten (assuming any fish are properly sized)?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe cuz itz their job!!


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

TexAg99 said:


> this is going to sound like a newbie question, but here it goes anyway...i think i'm prepared for a GW stop, but is there a checklist or list of things to make sure there isn't something i've forgotten (assuming any fish are properly sized)?


Don't forget the type IV throwable device on deck and a "Yes sir".


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Maybe cuz itz their job!!


as long as they aint doing their job on my day out, more power to them... LOL

i bet they could write more tickets walking the jetties on foot in the evenings and into the night


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we got ckd Sat coming into Sargent @ the ICW crossing , they were very pleasant and professional, I heard a team was in Matty as well...................


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

2 Boat loads were sitting under the SLP bridge on Saturday afternoon when we came in. Checked safety equipment and catch. They were both pleasant and professional.


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishing license, life jackets, boat registration, fire extinguisher, legal catch.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

1 wearable pfd/person
1 throwable
3 current flares
1 good fire ext.
fishing lic./sw stamp-person
TX #'s current where appplic.
lights
horn


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

is there a boat length requirement for the Type IV throwable device? i had one on my 27' sailboat because it was required, but is it required for a 22' powerboat? i want to say that i read in Chapman Piloting and Seamanship that it wasn't a requirement, but i've slept since then!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Better to be with a throwable than without.


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Better to be with a throwable than without.


True!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

TexAg99 said:


> is there a boat length requirement for the Type IV throwable device? i had one on my 27' sailboat because it was required, but is it required for a 22' powerboat? i want to say that i read in Chapman Piloting and Seamanship that it wasn't a requirement, but i've slept since then!


basically if the boat holds more than one person , you gotta have a type IV, we were even ckd for them in a canoe, so have one.

it has to be out of any bag and in good shape, tags and handles intact

there is another law about 60' of line attached, that is rarely ever brought up.


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> basically if the boat holds more than one person , you gotta have a type IV, we were even ckd for them in a canoe, so have one.
> 
> it has to be out of any bag and in good shape, tags and handles intact
> 
> there is another law about 60' of line attached, that is rarely ever brought up.


Thanks! See, I'm glad I asked as I figured you guys would have a different take based on experience!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

There was one camped out at Sargent ICW from Mitchells Cut and stopped the boat in front of me and myself at the same time. Very cordial and professional. I thanked them for being out there and he checked our snapper. Said he stopped a bunch of guys that day but so far everyone was legal.

When he looked in my fishbox and saw the 6 snapper we had in there he turned and said "is that all you got?"

I promptly told him in a joking manner that he was insulting my fishing manhood! What do you mean "is that all I got?! Man, that just ain't right." We both laughed and he went on about his way to the other boat his buddy had been dropped off to check.

I don't mind them being out at all. I have been stopped by this particular guy on the water and on the beach several times.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

There were 4 coming into the port A jetties on saturday. 4 boats with 3 guys on each one........


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You might check the rules again ... throwable devices known as the "life ring" with 60 foot of line are a requirement of certain charter and commercial vessels, not recs under a certain size or tonnage. You do need a PFD for every person, also called a lifejacket, although flotation seat cushions and water ski vests will count if they say "USCG Approved." 

We did get asked for the boat registration card, which was new to me. Boat owners should get a credit-card sized ID with your boat numbers and stuff. We didn't have one so the GW said "well I bet you will next time, right?" Pretty nice fella, actually...


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Any boat over 16 ft has to have a throwable device. Found this off the tpdw website:

"Vessels 16 feet and longer, in addition to the Type I, II, III or V for each person on board, must have one Type IV which must be readily accessible. Canoes and kayaks over 16 feet are exempt from the Type IV requirement."


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

3 tpw boats were at the Port A jetties on Saturday afternoon...All I'm going to say is that I don't care for the govt...Stay outta my life...Especially in this redistribution/spendulus year...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

They have to log in so many water hours a month!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

texasbuck27 said:


> at the good ol taxpayers expense!


as apposed to what ?

doing nothing at taxpayers expense ?

personally i appreciate there presence , and from the snapper cases alone that they have made lately , i say well done ,


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

HEADSHAKER said:


> They have to log in so many water hours a month!


I heard that is has something to do with the new national security requirements. They have to log many more hours than they use to.
My supervisor works closely with the Game Wardens and he said another reason there were so many on the water is that there is a fresh class of game warden cadets that are about to be turned out. We got stopped twice last weekend on the same day in Matty from different boats, once in the morning and also on the way in. I was wondering why there were so many out as well, I mean they are usually out on holiday weekends but i have never seen more than two in a boat.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Jennings said:


> as apposed to what ?
> 
> doing nothing at taxpayers expense ?
> 
> personally i appreciate there presence , and from the snapper cases alone that they have made lately , i say well done ,


Your cousin checked me 2 weekends ago in SLP. Their camp is around the corner from ours.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Corey270 said:


> Any boat over 16 ft has to have a throwable device. Found this off the tpdw website:
> 
> "Vessels 16 feet and longer, in addition to the Type I, II, III or V for each person on board, must have one Type IV which must be readily accessible. Canoes and kayaks over 16 feet are exempt from the Type IV requirement."


A seat cushion is all you need. Get the UT color and be cool.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

we fished the fishing fiesta 2 weeks ago and seen the same two wardens 2 different days and they were not checking anyone .. they were just putting down the intercoastal on a slow cruise.. They past us by and were literally almost run over by a big offshoreboat by bridge bait in a no wake zone and never batted an eye


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

They have a job to do, If you are within the laws then don't worry. I am always glad to see them out patroling. Every experience that i have had has been a good one.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

TPW Agents along with NOAA agents had check point set up at jetties at SPI on Sat! They checked us 16 Snapper- 1 Tagged card filled out....300+ BLUE MARLIN...1 65lb reef donkey! They are part of Texas Gulf Coast Operation monitoring the rec snapper harvest! They were polite and professional....asked me where we fished- checked all licenses and for venting and dehooking equipment!They commented that it had been a big day for them with lots of violations for over limit- undersized- and of course the dreaded no license! Remember if everyone lived by the rules there job would not be needed!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> there were so many on the water is that there is a fresh class of game warden cadets that are about to be turned out


bingo


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I was checked this Saturday during fishing the Roundup, The game wardens were very professional and nice. I was stopped 2 weeks ago and they had a coastie on board, the game wardens were very professional, but the coastie was a smart a**, So I was a litlle smart a** back to him and the game wardens got a chuckle out of that I think. I have never had a problem from the game wardens. I just play by the rules.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Me and a buddy got checked Saturday afternoon at the south of the causeway in Sabine. There were two game warden boats patrolling and stopping pretty much any boat coming from the jetties. They were doing safety checks on the vessel. Both of the wardens that stopped us were very polite and professional. Ended up getting a citation for expired registration which we noticed was out at the gas station when filling up. Talk about terrible timing. Got the registration taken care of today at lunch so we are good to go this wknd.


----------



## Seahorse08 (Jul 8, 2009)

How much are the fines? no registration, over limit, underside, etc. Can we keep 2 big snappers in fed water and 2 smaller snappers we caught in state water?


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Swells said:


> We did get asked for the boat registration card, which was new to me. Boat owners should get a credit-card sized ID with your boat numbers and stuff. We didn't have one so the GW said "well I bet you will next time, right?" Pretty nice fella, actually...


The funny part is that I actually have had the card since I bought my boat! It's the other stuff I'm concerned with!


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

We were also stopped coming in through the San Luis Pass bridge. They checked for PFDs and catch. They were polite and professional. No issues at all.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

its nothing new, they have been their since snapper season opened we have buzzed by them every weekend this year without being detained

last year we had a guys who license was good when we went out but expired before we came in, and he was warned only

saftey checks are needed they saves lives

expired date on flares is the most common violation on saftey

keep up the good work and we need more of them for the amount of boat traffic


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

texasjellyfish said:


> expired date on flares is the most common violation on saftey


Check fire extinguishers and flares ASAP. As to flares, I'm not sure if they're required by law but it's illegal to possess out of date ones.

So ... what do ya do? The garbage company doesn't want you putting high intensity explosives in the dumper, right?

Next time on the boat check them thar dates. Get the fire extinguisher if ya need one (some can be refilled). Buy some new flares if you need to.

I fire off them expired flares horizontal and only during the day. Please don't hit any potlickers, as you're not supposed to be doin' this. Heck man, pull the pin and empty out the old fire extinguisher with a big _*floosh*_ if ya want. Hey, ya gotta see how it works, right?

Follow that up with the optional "testing" of the stainless steel boat pistol, a few rounds for posterity, and Junior Cadet School is about complete!  
:rotfl:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Swells said:


> Check fire extinguishers and flares ASAP. As to flares, I'm not sure if they're required by law but it's illegal to possess out of date ones.
> 
> So ... what do ya do? The garbage company doesn't want you putting high intensity explosives in the dumper, right?


i believe if you have a legal signaling flag and signaling light flares are exempt

the old ones make exellent sparklers for the kids


----------



## OOTSABryan (Feb 21, 2006)

I looked into becoming a Game Warden a while back after graduating college in 2006, but I have a DWI on my record. Probably a cool job and I bet you learn all the good fishing spots.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When I loaded up Sat at Bridge bait there was 4 Wardens on that boat. Sounds like they had a weekend deal where they were in every entry way or Port over the weekend.


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

There were 3 trucks and trailers at Ft. Anahuac Park. Saturday and Sunday I guess they were in the river and the bay. Glad to see them out patroling.


----------



## 2bayous (Aug 22, 2006)

*game wardens*

from what i have been told they checked every port from galveston to brownsville. They where trying to get a good idea how many boats where legal as far as safety eq. and the fish they brought in. I was told that not to many tickets where written.


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

anyone have an idea of the approximate shelf life for flares and extinguishers? i bought all of mine last summer...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*DSR TPWD*



Wahoo Man said:


> I was checked this Saturday during fishing the Roundup, The game wardens were very professional and nice. I was stopped 2 weeks ago and they had a coastie on board, the game wardens were very professional, but the coastie was a smart a**, So I was a litlle smart a** back to him and the game wardens got a chuckle out of that I think. I have never had a problem from the game wardens. I just play by the rules.
> 
> Andy
> Captains Playmate


I saw 4 boats of TPWD when we came in the jetties on Saturday. They had a large SF stopped and just let us cruise on past. We were stopped at the Matty Bluewater Challenge but all was cool. How did you guys do?
Jerry


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

TexAg99 said:


> anyone have an idea of the approximate shelf life for flares and extinguishers? i bought all of mine last summer...


I was told by a Coastie that they need to be changed out every year. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Seahorse08 said:


> How much are the fines? no registration, over limit, underside, etc. Can we keep 2 big snappers in fed water and 2 smaller snappers we caught in state water?


No registration is $115.00 dollars. Buddy got a ticket a few weeks ago in Caney Creek. Three Wardens in the boat, all polite and professional. Did a boat safety check and looked at our fish.


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

*Game Wardons*

We Got Stopped at 6:50 by Wardens at the Deep Sea Round Up on Saturday inside the Jetties . They were really cool with letting us get in on time.They Put the Female Wardon onboard with us and followed us in to the pavilion ..We were the last boat to weigh in ..No problem with that. They are doing a great job and making sure everyone stays safe...Fish on


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

TexAg99 said:


> anyone have an idea of the approximate shelf life for flares and extinguishers? i bought all of mine last summer...


flares will have a expiration date marked on them to avoid a citation


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Should be no Problem.. Just keep everything legal..These TPWGW .are just there for your safety, and protection of our Texas natural resoures...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I was told by a Coastie that they need to be changed out every year. It's better to be safe than sorry.


Yup, most fire extinguishers are fueled with CO2 and baking soda, which can degrade in about a year in our harsh Texas environment so swallow the bullet and pay the 40 bucks a year or whatever. When you need one, you'll wish you had TWO. Most have a ticket of about one year. I don't fool with halon.

Flares usually go 3 years. There's an expiration date on them too. When they get old, flares can not light, poof miserably, or even catch fire inside the gun. I mentioned setting them off yourself but the Coasties or Auxiliary will take them off your hands if you make a phone call. :goldfish:


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

i bet they could write more tickets walking the jetties on foot in the evenings and into the night[/quote]

Amen to that idea! Jetty pros.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When we prefished for the Matty Bluewater Tourney on Thursday there was a Warden that stopped us by Rawlings. He said ya'll are in a hurry, I said were were trying to make the sign in deadline by 7pm the night of the Calcutta. I held his boat besides Obies Fountain. He took a quick peek inside the fish box and said I assume everyone has a fishing license. All 7 of us responded YES! Which we did, we had open beers, he was very courteous and professional and in 2 mins he was back in his boat to stop the next guy.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Walking the jetties to write more tickets.....you been sleeping the last 3yrs....RED SNAPPER is what this is all about....we rec. fisherman are under attack and the only people helping us are the state of Texas and the TPW(if your legal of course) ! If there are violators out there lets get rid to them now...because we will need all the honest fisherman we can to win this battle against the FEDS!


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I saw 4 boats of TPWD when we came in the jetties on Saturday. They had a large SF stopped and just let us cruise on past. We were stopped at the Matty Bluewater Challenge but all was cool. How did you guys do?
> Jerry


Hey Jerry, we didn't have any luck this past weekend, The conditions seemed weird this trip. we caught some good snapper just not big enough. we had 3 sails come up at southern with no hook ups, that was our luck. It was great talking to you last week.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

Mike Jennings said:


> as apposed to what ?
> 
> doing nothing at taxpayers expense ?
> 
> personally i appreciate there presence , and from the snapper cases alone that they have made lately , i say well done ,


Agreed!! Keep the dishonest fishermen off the water. I also agree that the foot patrols down the rocks and jetties would prove to be lucrative as well. I've never had a bad experience with a game warden either fishing or hunting. If you've got your ducks in a row, all is good.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I am glad to see that they are actually checking fishermen, even if it seems to be restricted to boats coming in from offshore. I would love to see them start checking bay fishermen, at least periodically. It has always pi**ed me off that I get checked EVERY SINGLE TIME I go duck hunting on the bay, but have never once been checked fishing the exact same shoreline any of the other 10 months of the year. I have never understood why there isn't more emphasis on inshore fish regs, since that resource is actually exclusive to the state of Texas, while ducks and offshore species migrate and spend time in other areas. 

Don't get me wrong, I am a big believer in less government instrusion in our lives but there has to at least be an illusion of enforcement or the regulations are worthless.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> 3 tpw boats were at the Port A jetties on Saturday afternoon...All I'm going to say is that I don't care for the govt...Stay outta my life...Especially in this redistribution/spendulus year...


I'm pretty sure all the poachers and illegals agree with you 100%


----------



## D-beaux (Jan 19, 2009)

Harris6266 said:


> i bet they could write more tickets walking the jetties on foot in the evenings and into the night


Amen to that idea! Jetty pros.[/quote]

Look at it this way...writing tickets is easy, but which crowd (boaters vs the jetty crew) is going to be more likely to actually pay the ticket?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

D-beaux said:


> Amen to that idea! Jetty pros.


Look at it this way...writing tickets is easy, but which crowd (boaters vs the jetty crew) is going to be more likely to actually pay the ticket?[/quote]

Good point. For some reason, the GWs don't do much on the beach or jetty patrol. I live on SPI and the Valley dude next to me caught a Kemp's sea turtle. I had to rescue the thing before he hacked it into bait. Just last week, a pickup truck was busted at the car wash with a 250# green turtle, a huge thing. It's a jungle out there folks. Lots of 12 inch trout get eaten. Sheesh, catch a dink tarpon and some fella wants to offer you 40 dollars for it to take home, and gets mad I won't take his money ...

And you're right, Operation Red Snapper seems to be in full swing. You'd be surprised at the number of shorts that come in, though. Write a ticket for $150 to $500 and move on. I have no idea if anyone pays these tickets or not, although they do have your boat number!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Great bunch of guy`s . Walk the line the and do it right ,be polite & you will get it back ten fold!!! They have a tough job to do & they will do it to the best of there ability!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fish limit and size is easy to comply. The rest of their check is for my safety. I do not mind a reminder every now and then to keep my gear up to snuff.
The life they save may be my own.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Small snapper*

It is good to know there are small snapper in the gulf. Fishing in water more than 120 feet, most of our snapper are over 20 inches but while looking for some bait, we dropped a few lines in 100 foot of water there were plenty of 13 to 16 inch snapper.

Mike


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Have been checked the last 2 trips out of sargent. Both times GW were very proffessional and everything checked out well. I can say that at least 2 other boats being boarded seemed to be having problems. When asked why the extra patrols at the cut, the head GW said that they had a task force in effect for offshore boats coming in. In fact one of the GW was from the Katy Prairie area brought in to help. I have no problem with being boarded, why do others seem to be against game and safety law enforcement? If you are legal no big thing, 3-4 minutes. If you are illegal I guess a different view might be forthcoming.


----------



## manihaack (Mar 12, 2007)

There were 3 gw's at the mouth of the Colorado saturday afternoon they checked us and they couldnt have been any nicer.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Every time I have been stopped by a GW they have been extra nice and professional. Its not like you are dealing with a state trooper. This is an agency that could use some help.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

rattletrap said:


> Great bunch of guy`s . Walk the line the and do it right ,be polite & you will get it back ten fold!!! They have a tough job to do & they will do it to the best of there ability!!!!!!!


..and for very little money! I can't imagine supporting a family on what they're paid.


----------



## noslen (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to get stopped all the time around Port Aransas and Aransas Pass. i was told that Aransas Pass was a training location for new wardens which made sense because they were always 2 or 3 to the boat. They were always courteous, but when you were getting stopped the third time in a day it got a little old to stop what you were doing to show them the same things that had been checked before. Maybe that's why they are going in mass to specific points and checking everyone once. We have all run into a LEO at one time or another with an attitude. Maybe they're having a bad day, the guy before you reamed him out, or they just need to find a new line of work, but they are out there protecting us and the resource we spend so much time and money to purse. So next time just try being cooperative and respectful and the guy after you will probably have a lot easier time.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Any more than a couple times a year I tend to get frustrated too, and getting stopped more than once a day gets boring. Last time that happened I just gave my fishing license to the guy at the wheel and kept fishing and drinking beer. The GWs couldn't have cared less, they were nice and we were nice. I even asked "doncha get a sticker and a lollipop for passing the test?" They laughed.

"I suppose you fellas don't want a col' beer then either, huh?" Ooh, wounded puppy look, these guys were waiting to get off the clock and crack open a brew. Hey they're people too, ya know!

Apparently some boaters give the GWs a hard time, look nervous, and argue with the officers. Bad idea, folks, that just gets them interested. :cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

They are always nice to me, invite me to their parties, come by and bring deer sausage. They usually spend a lot of time shooting the bull when they find me


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

So do you need the flares or not? I was stopped in POC in March and the GW didn't mention anything about flares. They checked flotation vests, throwable flotation, fire extinguisher, boat horn, lights, and looked at our catch. I will get a flare gun though as it couldn't hurt.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*visual distress signals required*

http://www.boat-ed.com/tx/course/p4-10_distressdevices.htm

just dont lite a flare up in your life raft


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Swells said:


> A seat cushion is all you need. Get the UT color and be cool.


HMMMM
I think i would rather drown than grab onto an orange pfd!!
They do make maroon ones!
Gig em!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Argo said:


> There were 4 coming into the port A jetties on saturday. 4 boats with 3 guys on each one........


How did you see them from your couch in San Antonio? webcam?


----------



## catcherflo (Mar 22, 2006)

Never leave home without the throw pfd that sucker works.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Swells said:


> A seat cushion is all you need. Get the UT color and be cool.


I can't decide if I'd rather drown or hang on to that thing. Probably full of beer farts.

Edited to add: REELAGGIE beat me to the punch. Great minds think alike - and then there's ours....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

John Galt said:


> Probably full of beer farts.


How do ya think we came up with the color "burnt orange" anyways? hwell: 

Hey my dad has a cool PFD from West Marine with the safety line and clip, pockets for ditch bag stuff, slim cut, not too hot, lotsa features, maybe a little pricey but they do a lot of sailing just the two of 'em and are scared to death of being washed overboard (close to 80, ya know). Looks great, like a sporty jacket, feels good in the rain. He has the MAROON colored one. Feel better now :question:


----------

